# lol goldfish



## smokey progg (Feb 20, 2009)

well dunno if this is the right place but how long after setting up a tank should I wait to introduce goldfish or does it just depend on the condition of the water?


----------



## Darbz (Mar 22, 2009)

Ok..my advice was bad..

-removed to avoid any confusion-


----------



## gizzard (May 5, 2008)

then you know nothing about cycling a tank...
look at the stickys in this part of the forum and you will see a post called "fishless cycling" or something. a week is nowhere near good enough and the tank may not have even begun to cycle if you havent done it right but it will when you put your fish in which could make them very ill or kill them when the ammonia or nitrite spikes unless you do daily tests, and even then you will need to do massive water changes and it still may not help.
do you have a test kit? 
how many fish do you want?
how big is your tank in gallons/litres or what are the measurements?
have you done anything like this before?


----------



## educated_fool (Apr 25, 2008)

That's really *bad* advice im afraid, tanks can take anything from 3 weeks to a few months to set up properly. 

You should have a read at the fishless cycle thread on this site to get a better idea of what you need to take care of your fish. Register on the forum too as the members are more than happy to help out a newbie in need.

If you have already bought the fish and want to keep it alive you'd better act quickly and do a fish-in cycle. Goldfish may be hardier than some other more delicate species but it doesnt mean you should scrimp on their care needs.

Good luck with it


----------



## smokey progg (Feb 20, 2009)

don't worry I hadn't bought the fish.
I was wondering how long to leave it I read in the booklet that came with it and it said 4 days which I thought was too short thx anyway
its a 10 L tank 
it says one small goldfish which will be moved to bigger tank when it out grows it
and my mum did have a tropical tank before but i wanted to start from scratch and learn it myself
i think we have a local shop that will test your water
this is the tank http://www.petsathome.com/find/category-is-3+fish/product-is-22444


----------



## smokey progg (Feb 20, 2009)

bump :whistling2:


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

smokey progg said:


> bump :whistling2:


In 30 mins?!

You already got your answer: fishles cycling. 

Tbh, 10L is nowhere near big enough for a goldfish. And, there's certainly no reason why you should get goldfish before tropical fish... they're not particularly easier, everything the same has to be done... just with warm water.


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

if you want that tank, get a betta!









one like this would look awesome in that tank!


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

As above, fishless cycling. And no Goldies in that tank, look at betta splendens!


----------



## 92cw12 (Mar 21, 2009)

i agree bettas are the easiest fish to keep in my opinion i ve had over 100 and they are by far the most interesting fish, i suggest you buy a male from the fish shops before moving on to more expensive fancier betta tail types such as mine.









this is a showhalfmoon betta and it cost me £25 i would recommend you begin with a £4 betta from a local fish shop to gain experience








this is what ,y 10litre betta tank looks like. it has 2 cherry shrimp aswell to eat any uneaten foods.


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

92cw12 said:


> it has 2 cherry shrimp aswell to eat any uneaten foods.


You'll be loved...


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Esfa, is going to start a thread all about you mate


----------



## 92cw12 (Mar 21, 2009)

why lol????


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

'Cuz he iz da shrimpp boyz init


----------



## 92cw12 (Mar 21, 2009)

lol yeah he ll probably go ape about keeping cherry's with bettas since they dont really mix well but i ve had these 2 for a couple of months and plenty of hiding spaces so its fine


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

I was thinking more along the lines of. 'For eating uneaten food'


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

......:whistling2:


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

*waits for B*itch fight*


----------



## smokey progg (Feb 20, 2009)

so the whole idea of this being a goldfish starter kit was a lie and i should have a betta in there what species and anything i should change?


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

smokey progg said:


> so the whole idea of this being a goldfish starter kit was a lie and i should have a betta in there what species and anything i should change?


All bettas are one species. You'll need a heater. 

Tbh, you can keep anything you want. Just dont be stupid: do your research on what they need, it only takes 5 minutes of googling (thats not a dig at you).


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Its a common myth that they can live in this size tank. Betta's are tropical, so a small heater (5-15pounds) needs to be added, and Betta Splenden or Siamese Fighter Fish can be added. BUy a 'normal' and in no time you'll be addicted buying 'Half moons' ect.


----------



## 92cw12 (Mar 21, 2009)

bettas can live in anything larger than 1gal but the bigger the better. i would keep the betta alone or maybe with a panda corydora


----------



## Melonhelmet (Nov 11, 2008)

3 week cycle.


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Betta's 'can' live in a 1gal. But they shouldn't, its another myth that they live in 'puddles' in the wild, they actually are found in large rice paddies, which are shallow, but have a big surface area. Which is why they breath air.


----------

